

Show HN: Market for selling business documents (beta stage looking for sellers) - mlaurence
http://flevy.com/

======
mlaurence
This is a site for people to sell business documents. Specifically, these are
documents used by folks who work in a business function (e.g. Corporate
Strategy, Marketing, Finance & Accounting, Product Development, Supply Chain,
etc.).

My background is in management consulting, which provides the backdrop to this
idea. In consulting, we are constantly re-hashing the same business documents
(e.g. templates, business frameworks, etc.) for different clients. I quit my
job a couple years ago to pursue creating a startup. However, up until a few
weeks ago, I've only been dabbling in smaller side projects. One such project
is a site where I sold my own business documents, which now serves as
validation that there is a market for consulting-esque business documents.

In the initial prelaunch/beta stage, I am looking to recruit sellers. As such,
the copy on the homepage (and throughout the site) has been written to target
that market -- so please keep that in mind.

Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated! Thanks.

